# US Citizen marrying a UK Citizen with him moving to US



## CircusJen333 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am from and living in the US and my boyfriend is from and lives in Scotland. We have gone back and forth quite a lot visiting over the past couple years but we are ready to get married. He wants to live and work over here after we do get married but the laws and visas and everything are really confusing.

Our first plan was for me to go visit him over there and get married this fall but then come back and he would move over here next spring. But getting married over there seems to be a lot of a hassle. 

So we're thinking about him coming over just as a tourist this fall and getting married then he'll go back. Then we'll sort out the spouse visa and he'll move over here after the first of the year. 

Any advice, suggestions and comments are greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations! Please rephrase this to "he will move over here when his visa has been approved".
Your options are K1 nor CR1. Which is better depends on your personal circumstances. A lot of information about both scenarios here - use search function or at uscis.gov and travel.state.gov. The very basic difference - K1 he enters the US as fiance, you get married and he has to wait for his green card, CR1 - you get married, he is in the UK (with potential trips to the US) until his green card is approved and it will be activated at point of entry. either way - 6-12 months.


----------



## CircusJen333 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks so much. We're excited  

Of course he will move over after his visa has been approved. I've done a pretty good bit of research on the uscis.gov site. I think the CR1 is what we're looking at going with, I just want to make sure we do everything correctly. 

Two more things I forgot to mention:
1) Is it really that beneficial to go through one of those visa companies to get help filing all the paperwork and everything or can we do it ourselves. I'm the personal assistant to a very busy CEO so I'm used to filling out forms and filing a hundred papers I'm just not sure how much more is involved than that. 
2) He has been working in the US off and on for the past year on a H-1 Visa. But the last time he tried to come over he was denied because he didn't have enough ties in the UK. Will this affect his being able to get a spouse visa if he's planning to move over here anyway? They didn't say he was banned for any particular time or anything.


----------



## Thejuggler1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey babe, to add the problem me and my girlfriend are having, I previously was rejected my J1 visa for this summer. I was rejected on the basis that my times to the UK are not strong enough. I met Circusjen333 last year whilst working on my J1, i unfortunately overstayed my visa by 2 days leaving the states on the 28th rather than the 26th. I was not aware of this until I entered the USA a few months later, the customs officer informed me of my overstay and ALLOWED me into the country. He realised it was a mistake i had made and advised me to just tell the embassy of the situation when i reapply for J1 for this summer. My J1 was rejected however and the grounds related to ties in the uk...nothing to to do with overstaying and now we are here...please help all advice appreciated


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

CircusJen333 said:


> Thanks so much. We're excited
> 
> Of course he will move over after his visa has been approved. I've done a pretty good bit of research on the uscis.gov site. I think the CR1 is what we're looking at going with, I just want to make sure we do everything correctly.
> 
> ...


There is no reason you cannot handle the process yourself as long as you are detail oriented. Keep copies of everything!!!

H1B is not an off an on visa. He was either employed in the US or not. If he was denied entry he will need a B2 to visit. Make sure he has enough binding ties in the package he supplies to the respective US Embassy in the UK.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------

